# The Telephone Jar



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone know the value of The Telephone Jar shown in this pic?
 Been in my collection for along time....given to me by my grandmother many years ago.
 Dave


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 26, 2011)

No I never have seen that one.  I would like to see a picture of the bottom. 
 RED Matthews


----------



## coreya (Aug 26, 2011)

Is the jar a smooth lip or ground lip, quart or pint? It does appear to be a regular size mouth (not wide mouth). Also what color, it looks like aqua but pictures change things. Could be worth anything from 8-35+ (perhaps less due to condition)


----------



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 27, 2011)

In answer to Red Matthews and coreya:
 1) the jar looks like it has a smooth lip but does have some roughness..not sure about this.
 2) it is a pint jar.
 3) it is aqua color.
 4) no dings, cracks, chips, etc

 Have left a photo so you can look.  If anyone is interested in buying the jar, make an offer.
 Regards,
 Dave
 P.S.  See other thread for other picture


----------



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: The Telephone Jar - 2nd photo*

This is pic of top


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: The Telephone Jar - 2nd photo*

Hello OmegaFirefly.   Thanks for the other pictures.  I am surprised to see the number in the circle on the bottom.  This tells me that the number must have been in the center of the bottom plate.  And the baffle valve created the circle.  It was obviously made on an ABM, but as I recall, Ball Glass used some other brands of early glass machines.  All my friends at Ball have retired or gone to the Happy Hunting Grounds.  I will try to email one man tomorrow.   RED Matthews


----------

